# Is 550W PSU enough for fx8350 and gtx9800 for time being?



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Is 550W PSU enough for fx8350 and gtx9800 for time being?
I am assembling a PC, but got worried about power.
I haven't turned the setup ON just yet, I have to get a HDD to install OS

The PSU is Corsair CXM550 w.
The graphics card is XFX gtx 9800.

I don't plan on using gtx 9800 for long, ideally I would like to upgrade to 1050ti or much more ideally 1060 in distant future.

What you guys think? WIll it be safe or will it blow up?
No overclocking planned with that CXM550w, I mostly use Linux, browsing, youtube, twitch, Quake 3.
The gtx9800 and CXM550 is currently in DDR2 rig with Athlon 64 x2 6400.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

Gtx 980???? Or 9800gt?

Edit: gtx 9800... got it.


Anyway, if it(gpu) works in that system, the psu will power it fine with everything at stock.


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, that old generation gtx 9800 from 2008~.
Tried to look some old reviews on other sites and here on TPU and looking at power consumption on fx8350 and 9800GTX. Was something like 210w for processor and 300w for graphics card under load.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

For reference , or if it gives you peace of mind.

 I have run the following set ups and more on my 550 W power supply( obviously not at the same time)

i5 4690k & xeon v3 1231
16gb ram
Dvd
Gtx 970 & hd6950
3 hdd/ssd

All run on a nzxt 550


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

*jboydgolfer hmm, I don't know. Your i5 is 22nm, the fx8350 is 32 nm, and the graphics cards are newer production nm, thus more effective.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2017)

The fx and the GtX 9800 are power hungry. It will work but I bet it pulls over 400 watts


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

the 9800 gt draws less power than a 970 by around 40 watts

the tdp on the 8350 is 125.
the 4690k is 88 watts

which is a differnce of 37 watts

leaving the OP's build drawing slightly less than mine by spec. id recommend it would be Safer to go with a 650 watt PSU just for "headroom" but id bet money that the 550 watt would run just fine


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 22, 2017)

8350 can draw way more than 125.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 22, 2017)

I own a silver 550W OCZ PSU and also happen to own FX8350 running at 4GHz@1.3V without turbo alongside an 7950 boost (>160W when pushed to the max) with 2HDDs and an SSD and it tops at 350W in max benchmarking. On most occassions it consumes 290-300W while playing games with 99% GPU and 40% CPU utilisation (worst case for gaming). No problem at all.


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

"the 9800 gt draws less power than a 970 by around 40 watts"
It is not like you said. You can open reviews here on TPU and check.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_9800_GTX/21.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_9800_GTX/21.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/23.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_970_Gaming/25.html


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 22, 2017)

I think you'll be fine with the 550W as long as you don't overclock anything.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> "the 9800 gt draws less power than a 970 by around 40 watts"
> It is not like you said. You can open reviews here on TPU and check.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_9800_GTX/21.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_9800_GTX/21.html
> ...




Your right i thought you posted the 9800gt.

 It doesn't really matter though man I'm telling you the 550w psu is fine. I've been messing with pc's since i was a kid, and im  very confident that your build will not max out that power supply.

& this



HD64G said:


> I won a 550W silver OCZ PSU and also happen to own FX8350 running at 4GHz@1.3V without turbo alongside an 7950 boost (>160W when pushed to the max) with 2HDDs and an SSD and it tops at 350W in max benchmarking. *On most occassions it consumes 290-300W while playing games with 99% GPU and 40% CPU utilisation (worst case for gaming). No problem at all*.




 The only time I would be hesitant would be if the power supply in question was a piece of junk

another thing possibly wirth mentioning.
*i have run a gtx 750ti a i5 3450, 16gb's RAM, a 2 Tb HDD, a DVD tray, all on a 240 watt* PSU for almost 4 years. in a SFF dell optiplex.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

Jetster said:


> The fx and the GtX 9800 are power hungry. It will work but I bet it pulls over 400 watts


No. Not at stock. Card is 140w, cpu is 125w. That leaves a whopping 165w for everything else to reach 400w and it assumes you are running both at 100%. So, no.

Gtx 9800 uses 140w and asks for a 450w psu for the SYSTEM.
https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-9800-gtx/specifications




Hes fine people... hes fine.....my god...

/thread (at post 2 ).


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

EarthDog 
Thanks to everyone who replied. If anyone else has some commentary I am happy to listen.
As someone suggested, 125 TDP does not equal power consumed.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

It doesnt, but its close enough and why many use it as such.


----------



## _UV_ (Nov 22, 2017)

FX83xx @4.2 around 125W (180 @4.6)
MB 2bridges+lan+sound+etc less than 100
RAM 10W each stick
HDD 10W each
SSD 5W each
fans 5-7W each (very expensive ones around 3W with same efficiency in cooling)
now do you math, PSU ageing about 5-10% year less wattage


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Give yourself a buffer.

Grab a 620W unit from Seasonic


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Hes fine people... hes fine.....my god...
> 
> /thread (at post 2



agreed. sadly you can lead a horse to water, but....


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give yourself a buffer.
> 
> Grab a 620W unit from Seasonic


There's buffer in the 550w.

Stock that thing wont break 350w. 






Please dont confuse the guy. It will work fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

The GTX 9800 is a G92 GPU which started as the 8800 GTS 512 MB, turned into the GTX 9800, then the GTX 9800+ then the GTS 250.  Here's w1zzards test with an OC'c i7-920 and a GTS 250:











That's *PEAK* total power draw FROM THE WALL.  Any questions?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTX 9800 is a G92 GPU which started as the 8800 GTS 512 MB, turned into the GTX 9800, then the GTX 9800+ then the GTS 250.  Here's w1zzards test with an OC'c i7-920 and a GTS 250:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bear in mind that was in a core i7 system, which the cpu ran cooler than a Phenom 2 or FX.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bear in mind that was in a core i7 system, which the cpu ran cooler than a Phenom 2 or FX.


what does temps have to do with anything here?

The cpu is overclocked to 3.8ghz so its using more power than stock. 320W sounds about right to me!




This thread is so polluted...lol


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

No, no polluted 
Some are suspicious like me, that's why I asked.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

There is suspicion and there is misinformation... of which this thread has both.

Thread needs to be closed before someone gets you thinking it isnt enough again.


----------



## _UV_ (Nov 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bear in mind that was in a core i7 system


x58 platform + CPU near the same as FX (even in terms of IPC )


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> before someone gets you thinking it isnt enough again



On second thought..........maybe a 1200watt platinum seasonic/

/joke


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> Is 550W PSU enough for fx8350 and gtx9800 for time being?
> I am assembling a PC, but got worried about power.
> I haven't turned the setup ON just yet, I have to get a HDD to install OS
> 
> ...



Ok,

How many fans, their sizes in case?
Will you be using stock cpu heatsink and fan?

How much ram and physical amount of sticks will you be running?

How many Optical Disk Drives and what kind will you be running (DVD/RW, BR, CD)?

How many Harddrives or SSDs will you be running, what rotational rate will be on the HDD used?

Any other pci/pci express cards will you be using?

How many other devices will be plugged into the backports of the motherboard and what type (usb)?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok,
> 
> How many fans, their sizes in case?
> Will you be using stock cpu heatsink and fan?
> ...



Do you honestly expect that + anything you can throw in there to account for 250+ watts?

He's not mining.  We also said "at stock" so OCing is out.



_UV_ said:


> x58 platform + CPU near the same as FX (even in terms of IPC )



Right, except for the IPC comment where it's actually a bit apart.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Do you honestly expect that + anything you can throw in there to account for 250+ watts?
> 
> He's not mining.  We also said "at stock" so OCing is out.



I realize that but he wants to be absolutely sure before he turns it on.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

Omg....it doesnt stop...

HE HAS PLENTY OF HEADROOM FOR ADDING FANS, DRIVES, MORE RAM, AND USB DEVICES.

Also, its a STOPGAP until he goes to a LOWER POWER card!!!!!!

FFS TPU, know when quit...lol!


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> FFS TPU, know when quit...lol!



To be fair man, this isn't "TPU" it's like 1-2 people who will always advise "MOAR POWER" it seems.



eidairaman1 said:


> I realize that but he wants to be absolutely sure before he turns it on.



Short of a manufacturing defect, we are absolutely sure.


----------



## cakehunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Stock radiator, will demount stock fan and stick different 90mm fan, 3 pin.
One 120mm fan, 4 pin.
One 7200k rpm HDD.
I have an older Creative PCI sound card, maybe that.

Yes its is kind of stop-gap, I just need to sit this one out before switching to something more efficient.

Please be nice, first thread.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2017)

You'll be fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> Stock radiator, will demount stock fan and stick different 90mm fan, 3 pin.
> One 120mm fan, 4 pin.
> One 7200k rpm HDD.
> I have an older Creative PCI sound card, maybe that.


oh... shoot..... glad you posted that. It wont work now. No way. Upgrade to 1600W Titanium.


Unsubcribed. GL. 


That was sarcastic, just in case the subtly was lost.

Edit: i stopped posting...but you posted misinformation along with you thanking partner eiadar which needed corrected. Get it straight and it doesnt happen. Simple.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2017)

Will you stop posting please


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Turn it on with what you have and ensure it posts, 550w on stock with chip turbo is ok, just don't oc the snot out of it like mine


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 22, 2017)

I ran the GT 9800 and oc athlon x2 6400 off a PC power cooling 420w years ago, he is more then fine with plenty of head room.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 22, 2017)

My previous system came out of the box i7 860 2.80 GHz, GTX 260 with 460W Delta powersupply
Here is the link to the GTX 260 https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-260/specifications
It says:
Maximum Graphics Card Power 182 W
Minimum System Power Requirement 500 W

Even though it says minimum 500W, mine came with 460W. (Only note the one I had OEM GTX 260 has slower clocks and uses one 6-pin instead of 2 but that doesn't make much difference about the power. Also, it died few months ago and got the GTX 650ti nonboost).


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm running an FX 8350 @ 4.9 GHz - 1.45V, when going for the high scores, and the R9 390X core and memory to 1200/1450 @ 1.3V. I also have 2 HDDs, an SSD and a lot of fans. 

When benchmarking the total power draw at the wall is about 450 W PSU efficiency is about 80% so in theory the PC uses about 400~ watts on full load during benchmarks in the same CPU, heavely OC and a power hungry GPU, so that's another 130 W to spare (I have a Thermaltake Hamburg 530 - 80 plus)

You're safe.


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2017)

The power supply is fine.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 23, 2017)

that psu will work great.  fwiw i run 4 rx550 4gb cards and a rx560 4gb on a dz77bh-55k with an i7 2600k and 8gb of ram off a cheap best buy evga 600w psu. been like this for over 7 months 24/7.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2017)

Go push the on button, go on. Come back with results.


----------

